# ran off my depression



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

wow. today, i was a bit down in the dumps after a great day yesterday, so i decided to go for a run. i usually run like 20 minutes or so, and i thought today would be the same. i got dressed, had 2 bowls of Kix, and then went out...and ran...for 1.5 hours. i just kept running when my last breath left me, and i ran some more. i ran all the way to my aunts house, and basically collapsed at her door. it felt amazing. i recommend this to anyone. just empowering and inspirational! i can take on the world!!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Take on the world, dude!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It does have that effect.


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

After running, try take on some social situations.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

slicenrice said:


> wow. today, i was a bit down in the dumps after a great day yesterday, so i decided to go for a run. i usually run like 20 minutes or so, and i thought today would be the same. i got dressed, had 2 bowls of Kix, and then went out...and ran...for 1.5 hours. i just kept running when my last breath left me, and i ran some more. i ran all the way to my aunts house, and basically collapsed at her door. it felt amazing. i recommend this to anyone. just empowering and inspirational! i can take on the world!!


Hehe, I like your story, very inspirational. The same for me, I wouldn't say I have the endurance you have right now, but I have also started to exercise in times of depression, and of course I am working on exercising more regularly. When I feel the anxiety/depression coming on I pop in the workout video and go for 30 minutes or so and feel so much better afterwords. Maybe I'll work myself up to your level of endurance. It does sound empowering. :clap


----------



## wishfulthinking (Nov 28, 2006)

Exercising is the ish! I've done cross country and track in the past, but never kept up with it. Finally back at it, talk about a high! I can see and feel the change its made. You do feel like you can take on the world.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

amazing, i cant even run around the block.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Well running does fight depression. Im lucky enough to walk around my neighborhood as of now


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running works for me, too!
I run about 50min (5.5 miles). That means you could have run at least 10 miles! Man, I have never done that in one sitting (I think the most is 6). Good job :boogie :boogie :boogie!

How did you get home? :lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'd love to go running if I lived somewhere more secluded. I live in a village that's full of houses and unfortunately it's one of the places that I have bad anxiety.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am starting to get that in my neighborhood, too. It;s bad enough that I have to run at night to begin with. 

I am actually starting to run earlier on some nights - it's just a matter of when I get home. It REALLY helps when it is still light at 9pm these days! :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think running's ability to boost mood is one of the contributing reasons why I trained for my marathon (sooo many long runs as I crept toward being able to reach the full distance)! The longer the run, the better mood boost in my experience too!

The only exceptions for me are if I don't hydrate properly and end up feeling a bit sick as a result. So long as I keep that under control though, running is amazing.

Glad you had a great experience!!! Sore today??


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

YES! And I am running tonight, too.
I am hoping (HOPING!) that I can get the run in, because if I do, it'll be the first time in six months that I have run 20 miles in one week. I have only been able to get to 15 tops after the hives incident Thanksgiving week. 

SliceNRice, how did you get home? :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> SliceNRice, how did you get home? :lol


i called my sister and she picked me up.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

you ran off your depression sorry for bringing back the old past but was it a temporary relief or cure?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I just can't seem to run far at all. I've been running for a couple years and I can't seem to go farther than 3/4s of a mile or so before wanting to stop. Am I just mentally weak, or do I need to modify my technique? I think it's my legs that get tired before my heart/lungs.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

srschirm said:


> I just can't seem to run far at all. I've been running for a couple years and I can't seem to go farther than 3/4s of a mile or so before wanting to stop. Am I just mentally weak, or do I need to modify my technique? I think it's my legs that get tired before my heart/lungs.


Can you walk a larger distance than 3/4 of a mile? How fast are you running? Could you slow down drastically?

I'd recommend either slowing down, or doing a run-jog combination with the intention of doing at least a mile or more. Slow increments of rising distance.

I had to be meticulous when I did marathon training. While I could already run a fair distance, I couldn't even mentally comprehend 26.2 miles when I first started training. It just took a ton of planning and scheduling in order to work my way up.

Go for 1-2 miles, with walking mixed in with running.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks, the walk-run combo is pretty much what I've been doing ever since I started about 4 years ago. When I was in Myrtle Beach, I could actually run the circle around my neighborhood, which was about 2.5 miles. So I know I can do it. I think a lot of it is mental. And the land is so hilly here! There is this one brutal hill that I don't see any way I can make it all the way up, esp. since I'd have fun about half a mile beforet to it. Oh well, I can improve if I put my mind to it. 

A marathon is a helluva achievement that you should be proud of.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I would recommend John Rattay's book "Spark". It goes into the science behind why exercise makes you feel better...especially running. I don't think exercise gets talked about enough when it comes to fighting anxiety and depression.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, and running for me has virtually NO negative side effects. I even LIKE feeling sore early on when I haven't been running as often. It kind of makes me feel relaxed, lol!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I read in a mens health magazine that any kind of aeroribic activity like running or cycling is like popping a pill of prozac. but mens health is not academic more mainstream.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I read in a mens health magazine that any kind of aeroribic activity like running or cycling is like popping a pill of prozac. but mens health is not academic more mainstream.


I'd imagine for me it's a LOT better than an antidepressant. I get giddy in the short-term and pleasantly content for hours after a nice quality run. Furthermore, there is no withdrawal or side effects that resemble the problem that is supposed to be addressed.

I've "used" exercise my whole life, and it hasn't "pooped out" yet either. Yay!

I'd love to see antidepressants vs. placebo vs. 30-60 minute aerobic exercise in regards to psychological benefits vs. side effects.


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Ardum it is going to sound like I am getting paid to promote the book "Spark" unfortunatly I'm not. LOL. In any event, the book details study after study comparing exercise with placebos and antidepressants, and time after time the studies have shown that exercise is just as effective if not more, than medication and without the side effects.


----------

